# Adjust volume in Media Player Classic



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everybody,

My problem is that I cannot adjust the volume of video clips 'normally' when using Media Player Classic. Whenever I use this program, it does not allow me to increase/decrease the volume on my default volume scale, instead, it uses a built-in volume scale and therefore forces me to use that stupid scale.

How can I disable this annoying feature of Media Player Classic so that I can adjust the volume as normally as when I use other programs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Open Media Player Classic > View > Options > Playback > Output > Change to either your sound card name or DirectSound then apply.

2. Open up my computer

3. Go to C:\Documents and Settings\yourloginname\Application Data\

4. Delete the Media player classic folder

5. Restart.


----------



## newbie_olala (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks! My problem is resolved.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

